#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Дацан Санкт-Петербурга

## PampKin Head

У меня вопросы к питерским буддистам: 

- какую роль в вашей жизни и практике играет питерский дацан? 
- Посещаете ли вы его? 
- Как часто?
- С какой целью?

P.s. Вопрос задается без всяких задних мыслей... Просто хочется узнать о роли уже существующего храма в буддийской жизни второй столицы...

----------


## Клен

> У меня вопросы к питерским буддистам: 
> 
> - какую роль в вашей жизни и практике играет питерский дацан? 
> - Посещаете ли вы его? 
> - Как часто?
> - С какой целью?
> 
> P.s. Вопрос задается без всяких задних мыслей... Просто хочется узнать о роли уже существующего храма в буддийской жизни второй столицы...


- Роль играет существенную. Правда главную роль все-таки играет центр.
- Посещаю
- Достаточно часто. примерно раз в неделю. Для сравнения - в центр стараюсь ходить два раза, но не всегда попадаю.
 - когда к нам приезжают различные ламы, то довольно часто они останавливаются там и дают посвящения, читают лекции и т.д.
Недавно например приезжали тибетские монахи и делали мандалу Авалокитешвары и показывали тибетские мистерии. Я в первый раз услышала дебаты тибетских монахов, которые мне очень понравились, увидела как тибетцы танцуют и поют.

Сегодня Алекс Берзин там лекцию читает, например.

Опять можно приходить и практиковать, если дома не позволяют условия, а в центре никого нет, а за ключами ехать далеко.

Бурятской общине без него вообще не жизнь. Вся жизнь бурятской общины в Питере на дацане завязана.

Я не считаю наш храм бесполезным, для меня он - эдакий большой дхарма-центр для буддистов разных традиций и школ. Опять же чиновники, насколько я знаю, больше предпочитают иметь с ним дело, чем с центрами, по поводу приезда разных учителей и др. важных и интересных лиц.

----------


## Штелп

У чиновников циркуляр по " традиционности " религий есть. По моему мнению, родной 2ой столице, явно не хватает большой красивой Ступы  в её украшениях, а Дацан- место силы...

----------


## Банзай

Я не питерский, я краснодарский и вроде как буддист, а может и не буддист, так .. хрен с бугра.
Играет, мне тепло оттого, что он есть.
Три поклона.

----------


## Анна Фромм

Я -- только начинаю изучать буддизм, все больше погружаюсь в него, и поэтому у меня возник вопрос именно в этом разделе: какие правила действуют в Петербургском буддийском храме. Давно думаю туда зайти, но поскольку, занимаюсь сама, и единомышленников у меня в окружении пока нет, кроме литературы, спросить поэтому не у кого. Понятно, что в каждой церкви, храме свои обычаи, поэтому, прежде чем туда идти - интересуюсь, что нужно особенное знать, чтобы туда попасть, и также как себя необходимо там вести, всех ли пустят туда, надо ли проходить посвящение? Сколько времени там обычно проводите вы, -- те, кто посещают это место...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> прежде чем туда идти - интересуюсь, что нужно особенное знать, чтобы туда попасть, и также как себя необходимо там вести, всех ли пустят туда, надо ли проходить посвящение? Сколько времени там обычно проводите вы, -- те, кто посещают это место...


Ничего особенного знать не нужно, вести себя нужно тихо, спокойно, не буйствовать, не шуметь и не кричать, не распивать спиртные напитки. Пускают всех, посвящения проходить не нужно. Время от времени приезжают ламы Гелуг и других традиций: читают лекции, даруют посвящения, проводят ритуальные церемонии. 

Недавно приезжал Чога Римпоче, читал лекции и провёл ритуал огненной пуджи. Присутствовали местные ньигмапинцы и дзогченпа.  :Smilie: 

Полюбуйтесь: http://www.sangyeling.ru/gallery/thu...s.php?album=15

----------


## Александр Бережной

> Понятно, что в каждой церкви, храме свои обычаи, поэтому, прежде чем туда идти - интересуюсь, что нужно особенное знать, чтобы туда попасть, и также как себя необходимо там вести, всех ли пустят туда, надо ли проходить посвящение?


Вот тут про правила: http://dazan.spb.ru/rules/

----------


## Asanga

Играет, важную роль, поскольку в нем побывал ЕСДЛ. И мало ли что, там происходит и мало ли кто сейчас там и как выстраивает свое поведение к окружающим.
Для нас важно, что Далай-Лама там был, помолился. Для нас это место всегда будет особенным.
И мы всегда готовы помочь дацану.

----------


## Сергей Волков

для тех, кто его посещает - будет ли смысел дойти до дацана 1-2 января? в другой день не могу вообще, так уж выпало попасть в спб
увижу ли я на дверях замок и обьявление на двери "ушел в нирвану, буду завтра?"

----------


## sergey

Не нашел, куда лучше поместить ссылку. Зашел на один краеведческий форум о Риге и встретил там ссылку на статью в Wiki про Карла Тыниссона 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тыниссон,_Карл
про которого в статье пишут, что Агван Доржиев "оставлял его замещать себя в должности настоятеля Петербургского дацана в своём отсутствии, и который доверял Тыниссону руководить дацаном."

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Кстати, в 1972-3? в Ленинград приезжал внук Теннисона Модрис со своим театром Пантомимы из Каунаса. От него я впервые услышал об его деде, которого он помнил как некого буддийского монаха ходившего в оранжевом одеянии. Никто кстати, не имеет выход на адрес Модриса, живущего вроде сейчас в Риге. Возможно у Теннисона остались какие-то материалы о деде. Впрочем скорее всего, все уже распечатано на эстонском языке. Да и в Википедии достаточно обстоятельная статья.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

А давайте спросим как к дацану относятся Петербургские небуддисты.

----------


## Сакура

> А давайте спросим как к дацану относятся Петербургские небуддисты.


ответ вытекает из вопроса - никак. Есть люди, которые приходят на лечение, к буддизму лояльны, иногда интересуются, чаще - по фиг. Большая часть населения Питера вообще не знают что такое дацан. Есть и противники, они туда не ходят.

----------


## Shanti

"В первый новогодний день сотрудники Приморского РУВД были подняты по тревоге. 

В буддистском дацане около 15 часов 1 января нашли тело мужчины. По предварительной информации, смерть наступила от удара молотком. Есть версия, что смертельные ранения мужчине нанес в хозяйственном помещении дацана приятель, выходец из Бурятии. 

Как стало известно корреспонденту АЖУРа, сотрудники 25 отдела милиции в здании дацана на Приморском проспекте, 91 задержали 27-летнего уроженца Бурятии. Он числился сотрудником охраны религиозного заведения. Обстоятельства произошедшего уточняются."
http://www.fontanka.ru/2009/01/02/016/

----------


## Bagira

Наверное клевета, буряты могут подраться, поругаться, но убить?Это явно через чур ....

----------


## Поляков

> "В первый новогодний день сотрудники Приморского РУВД были подняты по тревоге...


 :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

Поговорил вчера по телефону с Буддой Бальжиевичем. Он сказал, что всё не столь просто. Постараюсь 13 или 14 января, после личного разговора с ним, вывесить на форуме официальную версию этого события.

----------


## Ануруддха

http://www.infpol.ru/newspaper/numbe...EMENT_ID=15176

----------

Won Soeng (04.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> http://www.infpol.ru/newspaper/numbe...EMENT_ID=15176


Поговорил с Буддой Бальжиевичем. Он подтвердил верность информации по ссылке. И добавил, что после столь печального инцидента, Дацан не будет более оказывать благотворительную помощь в плане временного размещения граждан.

----------

Won Soeng (04.02.2009)

----------


## Bagira

Жаль ,что такое событие навредит и практикующим буддистам, которые приезжают в гости и из за ограниченности в средствах не могут воспользоваться гостинницей, жаль если это коснётся, волонтиров - буддистов которые не смогут опереться на Дацан ...

----------

Won Soeng (04.02.2009)

----------


## Jani

Скажите, а темы лекций, проводимых каждый вторник и четверг, заранее где-нибудь можно узнавать? Если нет, то неплохо бы так сделать.

----------


## Топпер

Ок.  Правда подробно не получится. Но тему общего блока вывешу на сайте Буддавихары.
С четверга пойдёт тема о жизни Будды.

----------

